# Show tommorwo need anwsers asap



## Clover the Goat (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi guys I need help on knowing how many teeth a baby goat (Petey) that is six month old has and what the teeth are called


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Do you show meat goats? Or dairy.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Before they are a year old their teeth are called milk teeth or baby teeth like in humans.


----------



## Clover the Goat (Jul 28, 2017)

Meat


----------

